# Cordless Lawnmowers?.



## keithmac (15 Jun 2020)

Our Flymo is not long for this world but it's been a great mower.

Was considering a cordless mower for our next one.

I'm a fan of the Gtech kit and am leaning towards there 1st Gen lawnmower but was just wondering what other people have got?.

Are there any cordless mowers on here, what have you got and would you buy it again?.

It's not a massive lawn so no need for a petrol one..

Cheers all!.


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Jun 2020)

I have had a Bosch Rotak for many years, I think at least 7. Still on the same battery that has performed faultlessly. All I have done is sharpen and change the blade. It was expensive at the time, but far, far better than any of my previous mowers. I would buy another in a heartbeat.


----------



## Electric_Andy (15 Jun 2020)

Flymo 40V 2aH battery £148 I'd get this one, or there's an Einhell one for £99 at Toolstation which has good reviews.

I have a cheapo corded one and it's rubbish. The blades and motor are fine, it's just everything else that's poorly designed, poor quality plastic etc. The collector box is now held together with cable ties. It's a poor fit anyway. I've heard Flymo have gone the same way as many brands now, you're paying for the brand but not getting the once-envied quality of Flymo. but I guess you get what you pay for. The Makita ones are also highly rated but bare units only are upwards of £200 and then you have to buy a battery.


----------



## Sharky (15 Jun 2020)

@JhnBssll may be able to advise on Bosch kit?


----------



## byegad (15 Jun 2020)

Greenworks 40v twin pack here. A mower, and Strimmer and two batteries. Now into their third year of operation. They simply do the job.


----------



## JhnBssll (15 Jun 2020)

Bosch is top kit thats for sure but of course I am slightly biased, being a product development engineer for Bosch garden tools  We were the first to develop Li mowers and our electronics are cutting edge. You can buy cheaper machines, but you won't buy better ones  I could say more about all of the competitors mentioned as I've tested and stripped down a lot of their machines but it wouldn't be very professional 

How big is your 'small lawn'? I'd be happy to advise a suitable Bosch mower 

That said, I'm sure some of the cheaper alternatives would do the job, cordless technology has come a long way in the last decade so you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Sharky (15 Jun 2020)

JhnBssll said:


> electronics are cutting edge


ha ha


----------



## JhnBssll (15 Jun 2020)

Greenworks is the DIY brand of Globe, a chinese manufacturer that we used to deal with. Majority share now owned by Stihl. Good products on the whole, certainly some of the better garden stuff to come out of China


----------



## postman (15 Jun 2020)

Can someone answer my question.We have a small lawn and have a Bosch Rotak i think it's a 34-13 it has five settings but for me it does not cut low enough.You are lucky to top daisies with it. Can i put another plastic spacer in it like our old flymo,which i also hated because of the sweeping up afterwards.


----------



## Electric_Andy (16 Jun 2020)

Do you mean a spacer between the blades and the shaft housing? I don't see why not - there seem to be some Bosch spacers online or you could make your own. As long as you have enough thread left. I've also tried putting a bag of sand or soemthing ehavy on the mower, seems to work quite well too!


----------



## JhnBssll (16 Jun 2020)

Please don't modify your lawnmower  Fitting of blade spacers etc will negate lots of safety testing that's been done during development, its a pretty bad idea if you like your ankles. The spacers you see online are replacement parts for specific lawnmowers that already have one fitted, not for changing the blade height. We see some nasty stuff from people trying to 'improve' their machines  Unfortunately the height of cut settings are what they are, although making the machine heavier isn't a terrible idea if done safely


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> Can someone answer my question.We have a small lawn and have a Bosch Rotak i think it's a 34-13 it has five settings but for me it does not cut low enough.You are lucky to top daisies with it. Can i put another plastic spacer in it like our old flymo,which i also hated because of the sweeping up afterwards.



This might be because my Rotak is old, but I have a plastic spacer that can be removed to access lower settings. To be honest I keep it high, especially at this time of year as I want to keep my grass green rather than scorched and brown. I popped out to take before and after photos.


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Jun 2020)

I have a corded Bosch Rotak 34. It's Chinese shite, so flimsy that it only just about works. They didn't slash the price when they offshored it, did they?


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Jun 2020)

I'd recommend NOT buying a G-Tech... I am really disappointed with the battery life on the hedge trimmer I got- the first year was great but second year, useless, and their vacuum parts, though cleverly put together, are really flimsy.

Just talked to someone yesterday about replacing their lawnmower by coincidence- they've just got a Makita 2x5ah battery powered one and they love it.


----------



## MichaelW2 (16 Jun 2020)

You can get mowers from battery systems such as Ryobi. If you already use a system it may make sense to stick with it.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Jun 2020)

Another Bosch Rotak. About five years old, still on original battery, and, still going strong. Very please with it. Also have Bosch cordless hedge trimmers, again, excellent.


----------



## JhnBssll (16 Jun 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I have a corded Bosch Rotak 34. It's Chinese shite, so flimsy that it only just about works. They didn't slash the price when they offshored it, did they?



They get pretty good reviews  Good mower for the price point, only the low price stuff gets made in Asia to maintain competitive pricing. We maintained production in the UK as long as we could, but market pressures driven by consumer habits always prevail. As you'd expect, the quality improves as the price increases, but we have to maintain a certain level to protect the Bosch brand which tends to be higher than the competition


----------



## kynikos (16 Jun 2020)

I've had a Ryobi for a few years. Still going strong.


----------



## newfhouse (16 Jun 2020)

I bought an Einhell from Wickes and it’s pretty good for the price I paid. The 3aH battery it came with lasts about 40 minutes, which is just about enough for a quick whizz around, but I did have to buy a second battery for when I’m being a bit more careful and taking my time.


----------



## keithmac (22 Jun 2020)

It's hard work choosing a lawnmower!. 

Just when you think you've found a good one you read a rubbish review or 10..

Leaning towards the Gtech CLM2 still but still looking.

A lot use 2 batteries which just sounds like a ballache really.


----------



## JhnBssll (22 Jun 2020)

keithmac said:


> It's hard work choosing a lawnmower!.
> 
> Just when you think you've found a good one you read a rubbish review or 10..
> 
> ...



I would steer clear of the dual battery variants. The electronics have to maintain cell balance during discharge, which means the machine will always run to the performance of the worst or least charged battery. Unless you have two identical batteries, performance will always be worse than an equivalent voltage single battery machine.

The Gtech's are pretty good machines for the money


----------



## Zanelad (22 Jun 2020)

We have a Worx rechargeable mower. Very pleased with it. Well made and stands up to use well. Charges in a couple of hours from flat and i can cut the lawns front and back 4 times on a charge. The handbokk says it should manage 4 tennis courts worth from a charge. The best thing is that it manages wet grass very well. The Hayter it replaced, while being a cracking bit of kit simply wouldn't pick up wet grass..

reckon it would manage


----------



## RoadRider400 (23 Jun 2020)

Proud owner of a £60 mower from B&Q thats been working for about 6 years and I must say its an awesome bit of kit. It has a motor connected to a blade and it makes my grass shorter. It also has four wheels making it easy to push back and forth and if thats not enough it collects the cut grass in a plastic tub for ease of disposal. Wonderful stuff!


----------



## keithmac (23 Jun 2020)

Our Flymo's done 14 years, unfortunately the new ones aren't built the best or I'd have another (cordless).

Bit the bullet before work this moning and ordered the Gtech 2.0, 48v 1 hour charge, Intelligent blade speed control etc.

It was between that and the Bosch in the end, found a voucher online that brought the Gtech down to £300 with next day delivery so went for it.

Sick of reading about lawnmowers now..


----------



## Venod (23 Jun 2020)

When our Flymo finally packed in (it was a dump rescue) after years of use, we decided to go cordless, so bought a mechanical cylinder mower that also doubles as an exercise machine.


----------



## JhnBssll (23 Jun 2020)

Venod said:


> When our Flymo finally packed in (it was a dump rescue) after years of use, we decided to go cordless, so bought a mechanical cylinder mower that also doubles as an exercise machine.



Bosch do those too


----------



## Poacher (23 Jun 2020)

keithmac said:


> Our Flymo's done 14 years, unfortunately the new ones aren't built the best or I'd have another (cordless).
> 
> Bit the bullet before work this moning and ordered the Gtech 2.0, 48v 1 hour charge, Intelligent blade speed control etc.
> 
> ...


Now there's a coincidence! A (properly addressed) leaflet came in the post about the same time as you posted that, inviting me to buy one for £299.99 with free delivery. Not tempted, as our corded Bosch is still working well, but if anyone else is interested, visit gtech.co.uk/TL82.


----------



## keithmac (23 Jun 2020)

This was mine, they were also doing 20% off.


----------



## keithmac (2 Jul 2020)

Well the 'mower has been out 3 times and so far so good, very impressed with it!.

I've bit the bullet and ordered their Cordless Hedge Trimmer 3.0 this morning!. 

If it saves dragging the steps and extension lead out to do our front hedge then it's money well spent!.


----------

